# airboats...



## rockhunta

Gets really old hearing people whine about airboats. Bottom line is.....airboaters have their own playground, and they spend lotsa $ to be able to play there, if you dont like being bothered by them stay away from the skinny. Most of us respect all the weekend warrior and their kicker boats, but we are gonna do our thing and you all know where we are gonna do it at and we dang sho aint gonna go out of our way for someone that is sittin in the middle of our highway!!!


----------



## Brianf

I'll bite. Sounds like you are really proud of your airboat and how much it cost you.


----------



## castandblast

is this even about bowfishing or just where you drive your airboats? not sure where your coming with this?


----------



## FULL_DRAW

public water is just that.....Open to the public.
That dont mean that you have your and i have mine!!!
Anyone can ues it anytime they please!

Now....Respect is something that my daddy taught me with a hard hand to the side of my head.....

I guess you havent been taught that lesson yet!

I could care less about how much $ you spent on your blow boat! That $60,000 boat aint got no more right to be on the water than a registered peddle boat!!!


----------



## Brianf

X2. Is it just me or does he sound like he has the "little man" syndrone. I understand being proud of what you have and wanting to show off a little but why do people need to disrespect others. If I see an air boat or any other type boat I don't intrude in that area. Respect!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Well... if i was crazy enough to fork out the $ to buy one, i wouldn't do any thing to put  a sour taste in folks mouth about blow boats.

 I guess there is some kind of "unwritten law" that air boats are the only boats that can run shallow. I am in a 1860 and i got it rigged where I can go in about 4"-5" of water and there are NO FANS and I havent spent near the $ a blow boat costs.  But i still have just the same right to the same water that he has the right to!


----------



## Nicodemus

It doesn`t matter if you are on the USS Nimitz, or in a pair of hip waders, if it is public water, you have every right to be there.


----------



## j_seph

FULL_DRAW said:


> public water is just that.....Open to the public.
> That dont mean that you have your and i have mine!!!
> Anyone can ues it anytime they please!
> 
> Now....Respect is something that my daddy taught me with a hard hand to the side of my head.....
> 
> I guess you havent been taught that lesson yet!
> 
> I could care less about how much $ you spent on your blow boat! That $60,000 boat aint got no more right to be on the water than a registered peddle boat!!!





Brianf said:


> X2. Is it just me or does he sound like he has the "little man" syndrone. I understand being proud of what you have and wanting to show off a little but why do people need to disrespect others. If I see an air boat or any other type boat I don't intrude in that area. Respect!



Respect!!


----------



## chewy32

My friend swears up and down he seen a air boat go across a lake and up a boat ramp kick it around in the parking lot and back off in to the lake. Does this sound possible?


----------



## Nicodemus

chewy32 said:


> My friend swears up and down he seen a air boat go across a lake and up a boat ramp kick it around in the parking lot and back off in to the lake. Does this sound possible?





They can do that easily.


----------



## j_seph

chewy32 said:


> My friend swears up and down he seen a air boat go across a lake and up a boat ramp kick it around in the parking lot and back off in to the lake. Does this sound possible?


There's a guy on bowfishing country launches his boat 135 foot away from the water, down a hill where there is no boat ramp. When he gets done he goes back up the hill. These boats or a lot of em have 400 plus horsepower


----------



## castandblast

chewy32 said:


> My friend swears up and down he seen a air boat go across a lake and up a boat ramp kick it around in the parking lot and back off in to the lake. Does this sound possible?


----------



## castandblast

I just wasn't sure if he was making some claim against bowfisherman stating that we are fishing in shallow water that he as a non- bowfisherman is where he wants to "play" and we are in your way? Or that he is a fellow bowfisherman and because he has an airboat that means that only airboats can fish the shallow water? Either way both points are invalid...


----------



## thompsonsz71

Weekend warrior huh...... I do believe last years Muzzy was won by a kicker boat.....


----------



## j_seph

thompsonsz71 said:


> Weekend warrior huh...... I do believe last years Muzzy was won by a kicker boat.....


----------



## castandblast

Does it really matter if its someone fishing for the first time with a push poll through a flat with no lights and no deck on a 10ft john boat, or someone with a 15hp kicker or 35hp fan setup with a reduction and 60plus inch prop whom fishes tournaments all over the country? It was the statement, which has people irritated, that non-airboaters should keep out of shallow water, or certain areas of water, because they want to be there. Additionally, those airboat owners have more of a right to be there because they can handle the shallow water better.


----------



## T.P.

HaHaHa, that first post is hilarious. Must be a trolling thread, ain't nobody gonna post nothing that stupid on the internet and be serious. Good one OP.


----------



## Gaducker

rockhunta said:


> Gets really old hearing people whine about airboats. Bottom line is.....airboaters have their own playground, and they spend lotsa $ to be able to play there, if you dont like being bothered by them stay away from the skinny. Most of us respect all the weekend warrior and their kicker boats, but we are gonna do our thing and you all know where we are gonna do it at and we dang sho aint gonna go out of our way for someone that is sittin in the middle of our highway!!!



You blow boys keep this attitude up and you will have more and more water taken away from you because of the noise those rigs make. 

By the way, where is it that you think you have your own playground at?


----------



## Wild Turkey

"airboaters have their own playground"
"our highway!!!"
It's pretty clear what you wrote and it was down right arrogant especially since you started a thread with it.
You dont have your own playground on public water and its not your highway.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Wild Turkey said:


> "airboaters have their own playground"
> "our highway!!!"
> It's pretty clear what you wrote and it was down right arrogant especially since you started a thread with it.
> You dont have your own playground on public water and its not your highway.



My point exactly!! Tell me where YOUR highway and YOUR playground is...... If its on Seminole its just as much mine as it is yours!!!!  

OH.....By the way... I WILL be at EuFaula this weekend! Do you have a Highway there too??? If so I would love to know where it is!!!! How about a "playground"????  Sounds like you still take recess everyday just to go play on the swingset and monkey-bars on that playground.......   Good greif GROW UP!!!!


----------



## rockhunta

Wild Turkey said:


> "airboaters have their own playground"
> "our highway!!!"
> It's pretty clear what you wrote and it was down right arrogant especially since you started a thread with it.
> You dont have your own playground on public water and its not your highway.


...I posted this after reading a particular ad that was stopped by mods while back. You are proving my point again people are gonna whine and start drama. This post has nothing to do with saying we own anything. And.... FYI we do have our own playground, if you dont think so try and follow us, nobody said we own anything but there is alot of it that only we can get to.Facts are fact bro.....


----------



## j_seph

rockhunta said:


> Gets really old hearing people whine about airboats.*Who was whining about air boats?* Bottom line is.....airboaters have their own playground, and they spend lotsa $ to be able to play there, if you dont like being bothered by them stay away from the skinny.* Why would they be bothered by them unless there was a reason?* Most of us respect all the weekend warrior and their kicker boats, but we are gonna do our thing and you all know where we are gonna do it at and we dang sho aint gonna go out of our way for someone that is sittin in the middle of our highway!!! *This reads as though you are saying if someone is going to be sitting in skinny water with anything but an airboat. That if we are in your way you will do what you want instead of slowing down showing a little respect*.[/quote]
> 
> IMO


----------



## thompsonsz71

Hmm sounds to me like a kicker boat hurts someones feelings...... wahhah cry a little more with your blowboat


----------



## Brianf

You said it gets old hearing it but after the mods stopped the tread you started another one sounds to me like ur. Atleast this tread is interesting.
He keeps saying us and we but i don't hear anybody else jumping in to defend him.


----------



## thompsonsz71

no one wants to defend him case he is the only airboat owner ive ever know to act like that


----------



## FULL_DRAW

By the way i requested the previous thread to be closed... I didnt want it to turn into something like this. 

At the end of the day, Its all the same. Im gonna shoot anywhere i can get to that might hold fish. If its in your "playground"....I could care less!

 When im runnin down the lake...If i see someone in thin water, I will go around and slow down. Thats me.....  What you do is up to you.


----------



## castandblast

Must be a personal problem or Seminole thing. I have bowfished near/along many airboats in tournaments and while they/we were shooting for fun. I have never had a problem with one before. The only problem I have ever heard about is lake house owners and campers upset because they are so loud running up and down the lakes at night.


----------



## Wild Turkey

"This post has nothing to do with saying we own anything"
Then why did you write it? Why did you create a thread related to another thread without referring to it. All we know is what you wrote and it was still rude and arrogant.
Looked more like you were looking for a fight sir troll.


----------



## willholl79

rockhunta said:


> Gets really old hearing people whine about airboats. Bottom line is.....airboaters have their own playground, and they spend lotsa $ to be able to play there, if you dont like being bothered by them stay away from the skinny. Most of us respect all the weekend warrior and their kicker boats, but we are gonna do our thing and you all know where we are gonna do it at and we dang sho aint gonna go out of our way for someone that is sittin in the middle of our highway!!!





Worst post ever.


----------



## Tarbaby 212

I am a bowfisherman that bowfishes off of an airboat. Most of us that fish off airboats fish big bowfishing tournaments. Last week we fished a lake in arkasas that we had never been to. I had one night to scout the lake and we scouted 49.7 miles. Airboats are a pain in the butt to maintain, they use way to much fuel ( $370.00 bucks last weekend) and they cost to much. All that being said an airboat is the only thing that can do what I need it to do. I need to be able to scout 50 - 80 miles in a night. I need a boat that can haul 400 - 1000 fish, not pounds... fish all in one night. I need to be able to move from spot to spot quick so that I can stay on the fish, I need a boat that can run dry ground so I can get from one pond to the next. The airboat is a tool , no different than my bow. Oh yeah, Allen yador jr won the 2010 muzzy in a silver dollar airboat, I know this because we fished 20 - 100 ft away from each other all night. I hope this helps better yalls view on some of us airboat guys.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Ok sorry I was off by a year.....


----------



## FULL_DRAW

All that being said an airboat is the only thing that can do what I need it to do. I need to be able to scout 50 - 80 miles in a night. I need a boat that can haul 400 - 1000 fish, not pounds... fish all in one night. I need to be able to move from spot to spot quick so that I can stay on the fish, I need a boat that can run dry ground so I can get from one pond to the next. The airboat is a tool , no different than my bow.

I know air boats are a "tool". That was well explained. I have no problem with an air boat! Its just that when people have one and dont USE that tool properly and think they are better and have more authority or right to the water than someone that dosen't have the same type setup they have.

I just want one of those 1000 fish nights!!!


----------



## Tarbaby 212

I don't know anyone that has an airboat that thinks they are better because of there rig. The airboat makes me better because I can see more fish there have  a greater chance. Y'all be good, I'm headed to guntersville.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Tarbaby 212 said:


> I don't know anyone that has an airboat that thinks they are better because of there rig. The airboat makes me better because I can see more fish there have  a greater chance. Y'all be good, I'm headed to guntersville.



See original post.........


----------



## T.P.

thompsonsz71 said:


> see original post.........



x2.


----------



## coyotebgone

Im jealous of the airboat crowd.  Would love to have one.  

With that said.  The articulate representative, who started this thread, will cost all of you airboaters your rights.  Your already under seige.  

I would suggest policing your own. 

I will ad that the airboaters on Lake Seminole are a bunch of good guys that are really respectful and easy going.  I see them all the time in "their playground".


----------



## Augustabowhunter

I dont know what the fuse is about. He clearly said he was fishing a highway. The only time I have seen fish on a hwy was when some dummy threw fish there. Us kicker,troller,fan boaters have nothing to worry about.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Haha Richard good point


----------



## irvi00

Well hello, Mr. Rockhunta!  I happen to be a weekend warrior on a kicker boat.  I don't know much about bowfishing, just started, but I would like to challenge you to a spirited competetion!  You name the lake and format, I like the format of big five.  Five biggest of different species!  But whatever you would like to shoot, I am game!


----------



## castandblast




----------



## Augustabowhunter

I WOULD BE CAREFUL HE HAS AN AIRBOAT


----------



## boomer11

I am also a "weekend" warrior with a kicker rig. I have had the troller boats, fan rigs, kicker rigs, and also have owned an "AIRBOAT". They are great for gettin around quicker and into smaller waters but I have never shot a fish running 40mph in 4 inches of water. All of my boats were capable of getting me on fish, the only limitations were my shooting. I chose to sell the AIRBOAT and build a kicker rig. It matched my skill level at the time. It sounds like someone is "Over compensating" for a lack in other areas.  I dont see any other blessed airboat guys jumping on your band wagon rock, so I would just shut my mouth. OK everyone know Rockhunta has an airboat. Yehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Tarbaby 212

boomer11 said:


> I am also a "weekend" warrior with a kicker rig. I have had the troller boats, fan rigs, kicker rigs, and also have owned an "AIRBOAT". They are great for gettin around quicker and into smaller waters but I have never shot a fish running 40mph in 4 inches of water. All of my boats were capable of getting me on fish, the only limitations were my shooting. I chose to sell the AIRBOAT and build a kicker rig. It matched my skill level at the time. It sounds like someone is "Over compensating" for a lack in other areas.  I dont see any other blessed airboat guys jumping on your band wagon rock, so I would just shut my mouth. OK everyone know Rockhunta has an airboat. Yehhhhhhhhh.


You have to admit, we did have a ball on my airboat last friday night.


----------



## irvi00

Sorry, but I'm still Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- about the "weekend warrior" thing.  Who are you Rockhunter?  Were you at the Muzzy?  Were you at the 2010 Worlds Championship?  I don't believe I've seen you at any of the Backwater series shoots.  Not sure if you have even been to any GBA shoots.  So, if your airboat makes you a pro, which you have said in so many words stated, why don't I know you?  Have you found the button on that airboat yet that makes fish jump in the boat?


----------



## Hard Core

Is your airboat camo, Rock? Seen some guys laying it to them in a camo airboat the other night?


----------



## chewy32

dang what kind of bottom do those things have to be able to run across asphault like that?


----------



## thompsonsz71

3/8 poly on top on 1/8-1/4 alum


----------

